# Whiting tips



## Kitfox (Aug 13, 2009)

OK ive tried the poppers and avoided the smelly prawns and worms but have finally given up. I have decided my yak will be need to become a stink yak if I am to catch good whiting so I need advice from the purists among you all. Whats the secret to catching big whiting in estuaries on bait.


----------



## nicktoozoff (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't give up on the poppers!!! They really do work. Try a slightly quicker, constant retreive for the whiting. Don't go over to the dark side. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nick.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

If you have to go to the dark side :lol: use live yabbies, whiting love them and they wont stink your yak out, just 
keep them cool and change the water often

Cheers Dave


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi ya Kitfox
Mate i use yabbie's and peeled prawns when the whitting are a bit finneky.You can peel the prawns the nite before and put in a small container.Don't give up yet on the popper;s as your time will come.A few pics to wet your appetite.Ialso take a old teatowel along to wipe the hands on and wash any mess of.


----------



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

Worms and nippers on the bottom , light sinker a foot or 2 above the bait , light line ,constantly slow moveing bait .also try about an inch of red electrical wire [ copper removed ] just above the hook ,or some red beads .
I have found when there on they are very easy to catch but there can also be times [ mostly when im fishing for them ] when they can be quite finicky .

hhmmmmm whiting one of my favourite eating fish , so sweet .

craig

oh and dont give up on the lures


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

I highly recommend sticking with the poppers, once you figure them out you wont regret it.
In my opinion its the most exciting form of estuary fishing 8)


----------



## wayner (Jan 7, 2009)

sand flats with a 1/8 oz jighead about size 4 hook with 2inch gulp worm in motoroil or camo.cast out and rip it across the bottom so they have to chase it and hit it hard before they work out what it is.

wayne


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

some good tips there, i must admit theyre one species i always use bait,
nice pooa there bungy.

just remember, big tides for whiting, they love run


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

I never knew you could catch whiting on poppers. I always thought they were bottom feeders. :?

What depth of water is best to try this in?


----------



## LoboLoco (Feb 1, 2008)

It is worth noting that:

King george whiting on poppers.... fat luck (although you hear the occasional story)
Sand whiting on poppers....... they love em!

Cheers


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

LoboLoco said:


> King george whiting on poppers.... fat luck (although you hear the occasional story)
> Sand whiting on poppers....... they love em!


Ah...that explains it. Wondered why I'd never heard of this before.
Thanks mate


----------



## southcoastmatty (Jan 21, 2009)

They also take sps. Try gulp 2 inch prawns and camo worms. Yeah but nippers rule.
scm


----------



## froof1 (Feb 3, 2009)

If I can add my 2 bobs worth on this subject, the main trick is burley. Have a burley bag over the side of the kayak and bring the big ones to you. I have only caughty KGW on Bass Yabbies (Nippers, One armed bandits etc). Fish as light as you can. The bigger fish are the hardest to feel, until you hook them!

I use a 90cm fluro leader that connects to the mainline by a small swivel and a 10cm dropper to a half or quarter ounce bomb.

I use two hooks on two rods. One is the convenient no 6 long shank on mono main line with a red bead at the hook. I hook the yabbie through the tail and then into its chest. I then do a half hitch around irs tail so that the yabbie doesn't bunch up. Once this is in the water, you jiggle the line slightly to keep the yabbie on the move.

The other set up uses a no 6 shiner hook on a braid main line with a red bead at the hook. With this I simply hook through the tail and that's it. Once in the water I leave it alone until it takes off or the line is behaving strangly. You then carefully bring in the slack and then lift the rod up. It doesn't have to be a big strike as the hook does that for you.

To see the results of these methods see my recent trip report from Coronet Bay in Victoria.

Cheers


----------

